# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  नारियल तेल है मधुमेह का इलाज

## xxxboy27

एक अमेरिकी चकित्सक ने गहन खोजों से साबित किया है कि नारियल तेल का नियमित सेवन करने से मधुमेह रोगियों कि सभी समस्याएं सुलझ सकती हैं. वास्तव में मधुमेह के रोगी के कोष इंसुलिन रेजिस्टेंट हो जाते हैं और इंसुलिन को ग्रहण न करने के कारण ग्लूकोज़ या शर्करा को ऊर्जा में परिवर्तित नहीं कर पते. ऊर्जा या आहार के अभाव में रोगी के कोष मरने लगते हैं. यही कारण है कि मधुमेह रोगी को कोई भी अन्य रोग होने पर खतरनाक स्थिति बन जाती है , क्योंकि उसके कोष तो आहार के अभाव में पहले ही मर रहे होते हैं ऊपर से नए रोग के कारण मरने वाले कोशों कि मुरम्मत का काम आ जाता है जो कि शारीर का दुर्बल तंत्र कर नहीं पाटा. ऐसे में नारियल का तेल सुनिश्चित समाधान के रूप में काम करता है. खोज के अनुसार यह तेल बिना पित्त के ही पचाने लगता है जबकि अन्य तेल अमाशय में पित्त के साथ मिल कर पचना शुरू करते हैं. नारियल-तेल बिना पित्त के सीधा लीवर में पहुँच जाता है और वहाँ से रक्त प्रवाह में और स्नायु कोशों में ‘कैटोंन बोडीज़’ के रूप में पहुच कर ऊर्जा कि पूर्ति करता है. यह ‘कैटोंन बोडीज़’ अत्यंत शक्तिशाली ढंग से नवीन कोशों का निर्माण करती हैं जिस के कारण शर्करा, इंसुलिन आदि की ज़रूरत ही नहीं रह जाती. मधुमेह रोगी को किसी भे प्रकार दवा की आवश्यक नहीं रहती. शरीर की रोग निरोधक शक्ति पूरी तरह से काम करने लगती है जिसके कारण सभी रोग स्वतः ठीक होने में सहायता मिलती है.
 केवल मधुमेह ही नहीं एल्ज़िमर, मिर्गी, अधरंग, हार्ट अटैक, चोट आदि के कारण मर चुके कोष भी पुनः बनने लगते हैं तथा ये असाध्य समझे जाने वाले रोग भी ठीक होते हैं. जिस चिकित्सक ने यह शोध किया उनके पिता एल्ज़िमर्ज्स डिजीज के रोगी थे. वे केवल नारियल के तेल के प्रयोग से पुरी तरह ठीक होगये. इसके बाद उन्होंने इसी प्रकार के कई रोगियों का सफल इलाज किया.
 चिकित्सा के लिए एक दिन में लगभग ४५ मी.ली. नारियल तेल का प्रयोग किया जाना चिहिए जो कि उतर भारतीयों के लिया थोड़ा कठिन है. वैसे भी शुरुआत केवल एक चम्मच से करते हुए धीरे-धीरे मात्रा बढानी चाहिए अन्यथा पाचन बिगड़ सकता है. भोजन में इसकी गंध उत्तरभातीय अधिक सहन नहीं कर पाते. दाल, सब्जी में कच्चा डालकर या तड़के के रूप में इसका प्रयोग किया जा सकता है. मिठाईयों में भी इसका प्रयोग प्रचलित है जो कि बुरा नहीं लगता. मीठे के साथ खाना सरल भी लगता है. पर मधुमेह के रोगी को मीठे से परहेज़ तो करना ही होगा. असका एक समाधान यह हो सकता है कि दिन में ३-४ बार सूखे या कच्चे नारियल का नियमित प्रयोग अपनी पाचन क्षमता के अनुसार किया जाए. गर्मियों में ध्यान देना होगा कि अधिक प्रयोग से गर्म प्रभाव न हो. प्रयोग से मात्रा की सीमा धीरे समाझ आ जाती है.
 पर आजकल के हालत में अब बात इतनी सीधी-सरल नहीं रह गयी है. तेल में विषाक्त हो सकता है.
 बाज़ार में उपलब्ध नारियल, सरसों, तिल, बादाम, जैतून के तेल विषाक्त हो सकते हैं. आजकत इन तेलों को निकालने के लिए दबाव प्रकिरिया या संपीडन नहीं किया जाता. एक रसायन का इस्तेमाल व्यापक रूप से तिलहन उद्योग में हो रहा है. यह ”हेक्सेन” नामक रसायन बीजों में से तेल को अलग कर देता है. हवा में इसकी थोड़ी उपस्थिति भी स्नायु कोशों को नष्ट करने लगती है. इसके खये जाने पर जो विषाक्त प्रभाव होते हैं, उनपर तो अभी खोज ही नहीं हुई है पर वैज्ञानिकों का अनुमान है कि सूघने से दस गुना अधिक इसके खाए जाने के दुषप्रभाव होंगे. यह रसायन न्यूरो टोक्सिक है, शरीर के कोशों को हानि पहुंचाता है, अनेक असाध्य और गंभीर रोगों का जनक है. विसे भी यह प्रोटीन में से फैट्स को अलग कर देता है. स्पष्ट है कि यह हमारे शरीर के मेड या चर्बी को चूस कर बाहर निकाल देगा जो न जाने कितने भयावह रोगों का कारन बनेगा या बन रहा है. इन तथ्यों को हमसे छुपा कर रखा गया है और इस रसायन का प्रयोग बिना किसी रुकावट बड़े स्तर पर हो रहा है. एक बात अच्छी है कि गरम करने पर इस इस रसायन के अधिकाँश अंश उड़ जाते हैं. किन्तु यह अभी तक अज्ञात है कि इस रसायन के संपर्क में आने के बाद फेट कि संरचना में कोई विकार तो नहीं आजाते ?
 अतः ज़रूरी है कि हम बाजारी तेलों का प्रयोग अच्छी तरह गर्म करने के बाद ही करें. मालिश आदि से पहले भी तेल को गर्म करने के बाद ठंडा करके प्रयोग में लाना उचित रहेगा.इसके इलावा हेक्सेन के हानिकारक प्रभावों के बारे में लोगों को और सरकारी तंत्र को जागृत करने की ज़रूरत है.. इतना तो हम मान कर चलें कि शासनकर्ता अधिकारी और नेता भी विषैले तेल खा कर मरना नहीं चाहते. उन्हें वास्तविकता की जानकारी ही नहीं है. वे केवल अपने क्षूद्र स्वार्थों को साधनें में मग्न हैं और अपने साथ-साथ सबके विनाश में सहायक बन रहे हैं. वास्तविकता जान लेने पर वे भी इस विष के व्यापार को रोकनें में सहयोगी सिद्ध होने लगेंगे. कुशलता और धैर्य से प्रयास करने के इलावा और कोई मार्ग नहीं.
 दैनिक जीवन में विष निवारक वस्तुओं का प्रयोग थोड़ी मात्रा में करते रहें जिस से बचाव होता रहे. गिलोय, घीक्वार, पीपल, तुलासिल बिलपत्री, नीम, कढीपत्ता, पुनर्नवा, श्योनाक आदि सब या जो-जो भी मिले उन का प्रयोग भिगो कर या पका कर यथासंभव रोज़ थोड़ी मात्रा में करें. यदि ये सब या इनमें से कोई सामग्री न मिले तो स्वामी रामदेव जी का ‘सर्व कल्प क्वाथ’ दैनिक प्रयोग करें.

----------


## guruji

दो बातें :
दक्षिण भारत में नारियल का तेल खाने में प्रयोग होता है। तो यह सोचने वाली बात है कि क्या वहाँ जो लोग नारिअयल के तेल का प्रयोग खाने में करते हैं वे इस रोग से मुक्त हैं?
दूसरी बात है तिलहन से तेल निकालने की विधि !
प्रथम बार में तिलहन से तेल संपीड़न द्वारा ही निकाला जाता है। उसके बाद बची हुई खली में से और तेल सोलवेन्ट प्रक्रिया द्वारा निकाला जाता है।

----------


## Raja44

अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत काम की जानकारी है

----------


## raashidewa

बहुत ही अच्छा लिखा है आपने 


> एक अमेरिकी चकित्सक ने गहन खोजों से साबित किया है कि नारियल तेल का नियमित सेवन करने से मधुमेह रोगियों कि सभी समस्याएं सुलझ सकती हैं. वास्तव में मधुमेह के रोगी के कोष इंसुलिन रेजिस्टेंट हो जाते हैं और इंसुलिन को ग्रहण न करने के कारण ग्लूकोज़ या शर्करा को ऊर्जा में परिवर्तित नहीं कर पते. ऊर्जा या आहार के अभाव में रोगी के कोष मरने लगते हैं. यही कारण है कि मधुमेह रोगी को कोई भी अन्य रोग होने पर खतरनाक स्थिति बन जाती है , क्योंकि उसके कोष तो आहार के अभाव में पहले ही मर रहे होते हैं ऊपर से नए रोग के कारण मरने वाले कोशों कि मुरम्मत का काम आ जाता है जो कि शारीर का दुर्बल तंत्र कर नहीं पाटा. ऐसे में नारियल का तेल सुनिश्चित समाधान के रूप में काम करता है. खोज के अनुसार यह तेल बिना पित्त के ही पचाने लगता है जबकि अन्य तेल अमाशय में पित्त के साथ मिल कर पचना शुरू करते हैं. नारियल-तेल बिना पित्त के सीधा लीवर में पहुँच जाता है और वहाँ से रक्त प्रवाह में और स्नायु कोशों में ‘कैटोंन बोडीज़’ के रूप में पहुच कर ऊर्जा कि पूर्ति करता है. यह ‘कैटोंन बोडीज़’ अत्यंत शक्तिशाली ढंग से नवीन कोशों का निर्माण करती हैं जिस के कारण शर्करा, इंसुलिन आदि की ज़रूरत ही नहीं रह जाती. मधुमेह रोगी को किसी भे प्रकार दवा की आवश्यक नहीं रहती. शरीर की रोग निरोधक शक्ति पूरी तरह से काम करने लगती है जिसके कारण सभी रोग स्वतः ठीक होने में सहायता मिलती है.
>  केवल मधुमेह ही नहीं एल्ज़िमर, मिर्गी, अधरंग, हार्ट अटैक, चोट आदि के कारण मर चुके कोष भी पुनः बनने लगते हैं तथा ये असाध्य समझे जाने वाले रोग भी ठीक होते हैं. जिस चिकित्सक ने यह शोध किया उनके पिता एल्ज़िमर्ज्स डिजीज के रोगी थे. वे केवल नारियल के तेल के प्रयोग से पुरी तरह ठीक होगये. इसके बाद उन्होंने इसी प्रकार के कई रोगियों का सफल इलाज किया.
>  चिकित्सा के लिए एक दिन में लगभग ४५ मी.ली. नारियल तेल का प्रयोग किया जाना चिहिए जो कि उतर भारतीयों के लिया थोड़ा कठिन है. वैसे भी शुरुआत केवल एक चम्मच से करते हुए धीरे-धीरे मात्रा बढानी चाहिए अन्यथा पाचन बिगड़ सकता है. भोजन में इसकी गंध उत्तरभातीय अधिक सहन नहीं कर पाते. दाल, सब्जी में कच्चा डालकर या तड़के के रूप में इसका प्रयोग किया जा सकता है. मिठाईयों में भी इसका प्रयोग प्रचलित है जो कि बुरा नहीं लगता. मीठे के साथ खाना सरल भी लगता है. पर मधुमेह के रोगी को मीठे से परहेज़ तो करना ही होगा. असका एक समाधान यह हो सकता है कि दिन में ३-४ बार सूखे या कच्चे नारियल का नियमित प्रयोग अपनी पाचन क्षमता के अनुसार किया जाए. गर्मियों में ध्यान देना होगा कि अधिक प्रयोग से गर्म प्रभाव न हो. प्रयोग से मात्रा की सीमा धीरे समाझ आ जाती है.
>  पर आजकल के हालत में अब बात इतनी सीधी-सरल नहीं रह गयी है. तेल में विषाक्त हो सकता है.
>  बाज़ार में उपलब्ध नारियल, सरसों, तिल, बादाम, जैतून के तेल विषाक्त हो सकते हैं. आजकत इन तेलों को निकालने के लिए दबाव प्रकिरिया या संपीडन नहीं किया जाता. एक रसायन का इस्तेमाल व्यापक रूप से तिलहन उद्योग में हो रहा है. यह ”हेक्सेन” नामक रसायन बीजों में से तेल को अलग कर देता है. हवा में इसकी थोड़ी उपस्थिति भी स्नायु कोशों को नष्ट करने लगती है. इसके खये जाने पर जो विषाक्त प्रभाव होते हैं, उनपर तो अभी खोज ही नहीं हुई है पर वैज्ञानिकों का अनुमान है कि सूघने से दस गुना अधिक इसके खाए जाने के दुषप्रभाव होंगे. यह रसायन न्यूरो टोक्सिक है, शरीर के कोशों को हानि पहुंचाता है, अनेक असाध्य और गंभीर रोगों का जनक है. विसे भी यह प्रोटीन में से फैट्स को अलग कर देता है. स्पष्ट है कि यह हमारे शरीर के मेड या चर्बी को चूस कर बाहर निकाल देगा जो न जाने कितने भयावह रोगों का कारन बनेगा या बन रहा है. इन तथ्यों को हमसे छुपा कर रखा गया है और इस रसायन का प्रयोग बिना किसी रुकावट बड़े स्तर पर हो रहा है. एक बात अच्छी है कि गरम करने पर इस इस रसायन के अधिकाँश अंश उड़ जाते हैं. किन्तु यह अभी तक अज्ञात है कि इस रसायन के संपर्क में आने के बाद फेट कि संरचना में कोई विकार तो नहीं आजाते ?
>  अतः ज़रूरी है कि हम बाजारी तेलों का प्रयोग अच्छी तरह गर्म करने के बाद ही करें. मालिश आदि से पहले भी तेल को गर्म करने के बाद ठंडा करके प्रयोग में लाना उचित रहेगा.इसके इलावा हेक्सेन के हानिकारक प्रभावों के बारे में लोगों को और सरकारी तंत्र को जागृत करने की ज़रूरत है.. इतना तो हम मान कर चलें कि शासनकर्ता अधिकारी और नेता भी विषैले तेल खा कर मरना नहीं चाहते. उन्हें वास्तविकता की जानकारी ही नहीं है. वे केवल अपने क्षूद्र स्वार्थों को साधनें में मग्न हैं और अपने साथ-साथ सबके विनाश में सहायक बन रहे हैं. वास्तविकता जान लेने पर वे भी इस विष के व्यापार को रोकनें में सहयोगी सिद्ध होने लगेंगे. कुशलता और धैर्य से प्रयास करने के इलावा और कोई मार्ग नहीं.
>  दैनिक जीवन में विष निवारक वस्तुओं का प्रयोग थोड़ी मात्रा में करते रहें जिस से बचाव होता रहे. गिलोय, घीक्वार, पीपल, तुलासिल बिलपत्री, नीम, कढीपत्ता, पुनर्नवा, श्योनाक आदि सब या जो-जो भी मिले उन का प्रयोग भिगो कर या पका कर यथासंभव रोज़ थोड़ी मात्रा में करें. यदि ये सब या इनमें से कोई सामग्री न मिले तो स्वामी रामदेव जी का ‘सर्व कल्प क्वाथ’ दैनिक प्रयोग करें.

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय मित्र XXX जी बेहतरीन सूत्र बनाके आप कहा खो गए , क्रपया सूत्र को आगे गति प्रदान करे l हार्दिक धन्यवाद l

----------


## dr.sunny

अच्छी जानकारी 
शुक्रिया मित्र

----------

